# Hey!



## Entity (Jul 16, 2015)

Well hello fellow writers! I'm amateur writer from Oregon and I'm also super lazy. I love to write about just about anything.


Also my grammar sucks. Don't hate me.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jul 16, 2015)

Nah, we don't hate you. We have the mentors here in purple if you want some help with it, though. Anyway, welcome to the forums.

Once you have ten valid posts anywhere except for the word games and procrastination central, you will be able to post your own creative works. You will also be able to choose your own signature and avatar.

And again, if you need any help with your writing, we have the mentors in purple on hand to help.

So take a look around and get to know us a little. Again,welcome


----------



## musichal (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi Entity!  Welcome to WF.  What does "just about anything" include?  Poetry?  Short stories?  What genres interest you most?  I'm one of the Mentors mrmustard mentioned and will be glad to help with any questions which occur to you.  There are others, also.  We're happy to help.  Browse around and have fun!


----------



## JustRob (Jul 16, 2015)

_"Lazy: Unwilling to work or use energy."

_So I'm lazy too, which is why I spent my so-called working life telling computers how to do all the work. Constructive laziness is called efficiency, while negligent laziness isn't. Laziness is the bonus that one gets from being smart. That's my story anyway.

As a former computer systems designer I encountered plenty of entities. Pleased to meet one who writes back for a change. Read you around sometime.


----------



## jenthepen (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi Entity and welcome to WF. I think being super lazy is a requirement for talented writers (I tell myself this quite often). 

This is a great place to find inspiration and get your writing urge kicked up a gear. There are lots of challenges and competitions which are fun and keep you writing. By joining in and posting around the forums you will get to know us and soon come to feel part of this friendly and supportive group.

I'm looking forward to reading some of your own work once you get your ten posts under your belt. Have fun and if you need any advice or help, just ask.

jen


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 16, 2015)

Entity said:


> Well hello fellow writers! I'm amateur writer from Oregon and I'm also super lazy. I love to write about just about anything.
> 
> 
> Also my grammar sucks. Don't hate me.





:icon_bounce:Lol  Oh thank Gawd! I thought I was the only lazy person/writer... of course I do my best thinking when I am being lazy...so that works for me...but still... Anyway, Welcome to wonderful WF.. here is the good news Entity... we have a special place to hang out and be lazy...wait for it!!!! Procrastination central! Sounds cool right? Well there are a lot of fun stuff you can do... but here is the bad news... you will need to leave the cozy comfort of the intro thread... so, anyway.. I am Jul, and I hang out in the fabulous poetry thread...Nice to meet you...hope to see you around! Peace...Oh yeah.. one more thing... we have mentors ready to assist you... Yawwwnn... dang, time for my nap....


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Jul 16, 2015)

Lazy, eh?  A man after my own heart, you are.

Something you _shouldn't_ be lazy about, though is, the Trial of the Ten Posts!  You won't be able to post your own stuff until you do--luckily, it's easy enough to get through, and everyone here's friendly and accommodating.  They even let me write poetry!  First time anyone's allowed me to do so since the, er... Incident.  Yes, with a capital "I."  No, I don't want to talk about it.

SO.

MOVING ON.

Feel free to jump into any of the myriad discussions going on in the, well, Discussion section of the forum, down near the bottom.  You can also take part in some of the challenges in the part of the forum for, er... Challenges.  It's... it's amazingly well-labeled.  If you're feeling up to it, you might also read a few of the works and excerpts posted around and give them a critique, or at least an opinion.  Honesty is usually the best policy.  Well, I mean, maybe not always, but generally it works for us here.  As long as we aren't [WORTY DIRD] about it.

So!  Get out there, explore, and post!  Looking forward to seeing what you've got to share with us!


----------



## Entity (Jul 16, 2015)

Well, I like to write short stories, about whatever I am interested in at the time, mostly sci fi, crime and horror!


----------



## Foxee (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm lazy, too, I just don't have time to enjoy it. I can love you but I don't promise to love your grammar. It's a thing.

Nice to have a new Entity on the forum!  Welcome.


----------



## aj47 (Jul 16, 2015)

Hate you?  I don't even know you.  Welcome to the community.


----------



## Blade (Jul 22, 2015)

:hi:Welcome to the forums Entity.

I wouldn't worry too much about the grammar thing right away. It is something that can be learned and practised into shape. The problem is, I think, is that we learn it in school at an age when we are not interested and don't go back for a review unless we have to.](*,)


Please have a good look around the board and ask any questions if need be. Good luck with your writing.:eagerness:


----------

